# The Phoenix Rising - The About Billions Broner WarWagon!!!!!!



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Assemble :ibutt :ibutt!!!!

The fans wanted it, he gave it to us! arty :hammer arty

Saturday night, no one will ever forget The Problem. Can I get a 'Blat Blat' !?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think/hope we'll see him tested here. You know Marcos is going to give it his all and isn't going to lay down for him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I think/hope we'll see him tested here. You know Marcos is going to give it his all and isn't going to lay down for him.


I just hope he shows an iron chin. Would be ace.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I just hope he shows an iron chin. Would be ace.


You should have met up with us for Maidana/Lopez. It was a great night of fights. Hell, me and @Montero almost got into one with the guys behind us. Then, by the end of the night everybody was drunk and cool with each other.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopefully Maidana hurts, drops and stops DA Problem this Saturday night, its that or Broner by UD which i wouldn't get any joy from. WAR CHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You should have met up with us for Maidana/Lopez. It was a great night of fights. Hell, me and @Montero almost got into one with the guys behind us. Then, by the end of the night everybody was drunk and cool with each other.


When I get back it's going down man I promise (in Canada at the mo') @sam048 and @Lacey are from the area too @JDK as well I believe


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Hopefully Maidana hurts, drops and stops DA Problem this Saturday night, its that or Broner by UD which i wouldn't get any joy from. WAR CHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


get out!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm on this express Turbo since you are the driver.

But if Broner gets fucked up.. I'm immediately off it ok.


I ain't staying on no sinking ship.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I'm on this express Turbo since you are the driver.
> 
> But if Broner gets fucked up.. I'm immediately off it ok.
> 
> I ain't staying on no sinking ship.


Fair stipulations brother, enjoy the ride :bbb :bbb


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Checking in



turbotime said:


>


so much G-ness.

imagine if he landed that punch :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> When I get back it's going down man I promise (in Canada at the mo') @sam048 and @*Lacey* are from the area too @*JDK* as well I believe


Feb. 15th is Mares/Gonzales 2 and my birthday. That's probably the next SoCal card. Hopefully no assholes sitting behind us this time.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Checking in
> 
> so much G-ness.
> 
> imagine if he landed that punch :lol:


He lands that punch and it becomes an all time highlight. SportsCenter, every promo, every mention of him.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> He lands that punch and it becomes an all time highlight. SportsCenter, every promo, every mention of him.


it probably would've knocked Paulie down, he was way off balance right there..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Windmiller said:


>


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Checking in
> 
> so much G-ness.
> 
> imagine if he landed that punch :lol:


:lol: He was pulling a lot of stuff in that fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


:kwonooh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn was that big bro he styled on!?



bballchump11 said:


>


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Damn was that big bro he styled on!?


:lol: yep that's Floyd at the Watson charity bball game.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: yep that's Floyd at the Watson charity bball game.





Windmiller said:


>


What bugs me is that people act like there is bad blood between them or something.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

you can't tell me this guy isn't great for the sport
:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> you can't tell me this guy isn't great for the sport
> :rofl


:lol:

and that chick at 7 mins :jjj


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I got Broner stopping Maidana with a left hook to the body. 


EZ work! About Billions!!!!!


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


>


Damn bro, U on board too!

I'm in!!!


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

anybody got a link to full presser?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This nut-hugging-type shit belongs in the lounge. :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This nut-hugging-type shit belongs in the lounge. :-(


Fuck right off.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> This nut-hugging-type shit belongs in the lounge. :-(





turbotime said:


> Fuck right off.


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> You should have met up with us for Maidana/Lopez. It was a great night of fights. Hell, me and @*Montero* almost got into one with the guys behind us. Then, by the end of the night everybody was drunk and cool with each other.


Haha @*JeffJoiner* yeah man good times! That was a fun night, always a good time at that venue.

It's going down Feb 15th. :cheers


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Been on since Perez


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


>


Nice.

Been on since Litzau


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Nice.
> 
> Been on since Litzau


i saw him on some undercard a long time ago. didn't realize that was him until a couple of years later.

didn't think much of him at first. his fight with Litzau was decent. his fight with Rodriguez sparked my interest a bit.
but his fight with Perez had me completely sold. he showed some great talent in that fight..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> i saw him on some undercard a long time ago. didn't realize that was him until a couple of years later.
> 
> didn't think much of him at first. his fight with Litzau was decent. his fight with Rodriguez sparked my interest a bit.
> but his fight with Perez had me completely sold. he showed some great talent in that fight..


Actually I think Litzau was the first fight I saw him live in, caught highlights but never a real time fight. I was interested because Litzau had just upset Caballero and I heard good things about AB. He just absolutely fucked Litzau


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Actually I think Litzau was the first fight I saw him live in, caught highlights but never a real time fight. I was interested because Litzau had just upset Caballero and I heard good things about AB. He just absolutely fucked Litzau


Litzau was a great win. no doubt. but it ended so quickly that i really didn't get a chance to see how skillful he really was.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner is gonna prove a lot of haters wrong against Maidana, I just hope he gains fans... it seemed almost that he was getting there after last November against DeMarco but then it was back to normal.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Broner is gonna prove a lot of haters wrong against Maidana, I just hope he gains fans... it seemed almost that he was getting there after last November against DeMarco but then it was back to normal.


'Cause he fought Gavin Rees after that and everyone believed/accused him of ducking 140, had an underwhelming performance against Paulie in many peoples eyes (though overall it really wasn't) and.... Here we are.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> 'Cause he fought Gavin Rees after that and everyone believed/accused him of ducking 140, had an underwhelming performance against Paulie in many peoples eyes (though overall it really wasn't) and.... Here we are.


That's because people made their minds up about the guy beforehand.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> That's because people made their minds up about the guy beforehand.


It's cause he's black. :deal

In other news, I'm too sexy for my motherfuckin hood.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's cause he's black. :deal


If Maidana was the one teasing Broner at the press conference it'd be "Oh Maidana a G" but people love to try and keep the black man down :verysad


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> In other news, I'm too sexy for my motherfuckin hood.


Just saw this :lol: Pics nicca


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> If Maidana was the one teasing Broner at the press conference it'd be "Oh Maidana a G" but people love to try and keep the black man down :verysad


Yeah man I'm fucking serious. It's cause he's black and arrogant, straight up. He's kind of a dummy, but..



turbotime said:


> Just saw this :lol: Pics nicca


:rofl Summer. It's coming along lovely. And it's true but
Was actually referring to the Jayo Felony song with Meth and Prime X :lol: '90s bitch.






^^ Show AB what's real fuckin hip-hop. He's seen Floyd box.

Actually ran into DMX at the AZ Mills Mall. He's paranoid as fuck. :verysad


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Jesus Christ almighty they butchered that with censorship. :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah man I'm fucking serious. It's cause he's black and arrogant, straight up. He's kind of a dummy, but..


I'm serious too. It's pathetic. Just look at what people write on his youtube vids and stuff :-(



> :rofl Summer. It's coming along lovely. And it's true but
> Was actually referring to the Jayo Felony song with Meth and Prime X :lol: '90s bitch.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn no way. You say anything to him? He seems right strange


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Broner has really grown on me. He's the ultimate troll. I'm in.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Broner has really grown on me. He's the ultimate troll. I'm in.


welcome :hi:


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Feb. 15th is Mares/Gonzales 2 and my birthday. That's probably the next SoCal card. Hopefully no assholes sitting behind us this time.


We've been waiting for chief standswithskinnyfist to get down to CA, but he's slow. The more you wait, @turbotime, the harder the beating 
Feb. sounds perfect. Plenty of time to plan things out. I hadn't realized Mares Gonzales was already signed :nod


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's cause he's black. :deal
> 
> In other news, I'm too sexy for my motherfuckin hood.


Uh uh uh uh uh whut...

You saw X in Arizona? I recall he got arrested out there a few years back while him and his wife were living there, did you speak to him? He sounds like his Bipolar's got worse last time I saw an interview with him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Broner has really grown on me. He's the ultimate troll. I'm in.


:happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JDK said:


> We've been waiting for chief standswithskinnyfist to get down to CA, but he's slow. The more you wait, @turbotime, the harder the beating
> Feb. sounds perfect. Plenty of time to plan things out. I hadn't realized Mares Gonzales was already signed :nod


You will be UD'd :lol:


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


>


thought u wouldve been team chino being from oxnard and all..

glad to see u on board brah :good


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Damn no way. You say anything to him? He seems right strange


ah man if I was gonna fib about meeting a celebrity, it probably wouldn't be him. :lol: It was years ago on a weekday when the place was about to close. I was there to pick up my girl who used to work at Master Cuts... he was just storming through the fuckin place with some Floyd bodyguard-sized dude struggling to keep up with him, white tee just drenched in sweat :rofl ... I did kind of a double take and made eye contact with him and nodded, then he walked up and was like, "Aiyo where do they keep the lotion in this fuckin place?"..... "Uh, bath and body works? :huh It's like four stores down that way"... "Cool, cool" and he was gone. :conf



Leftsmash said:


> Uh uh uh uh uh whut...
> 
> You saw X in Arizona? I recall he got arrested out there a few years back while him and his wife were living there, did you speak to him? He sounds like his Bipolar's got worse last time I saw an interview with him.


He lived here for quite a while. :lol: Tyson too. They seemed to have targets on their backs.





















:rofl atsch

:-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> ah man if I was gonna fib about meeting a celebrity, it probably wouldn't be him. :lol: It was years ago on a weekday when the place was about to close. I was there to pick up my girl who used to work at Master Cuts... he was just storming through the fuckin place with some Floyd bodyguard-sized dude struggling to keep up with him, white tee just drenched in sweat :rofl ... I did kind of a double take and made eye contact with him and nodded, then he walked up and was like, "Aiyo where do they keep the lotion in this fuckin place?"..... "Uh, bath and body works? :huh It's like four stores down that way"... "Cool, cool" and he was gone. :conf
> 
> He lived here for quite a while. :lol: Tyson too. They seemed to have targets on their backs.
> 
> ...


For the record Fuck Sheriff Joe :rofl :rofl :rofl I'm deaddddd


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> you can't tell me this guy isn't great for the sport
> :rofl


Real talk from Broner here. He's awesome :rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> For the record Fuck Sheriff Joe :rofl :rofl :rofl I'm deaddddd


He's a complete POS


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LIST YOUR FAVORITE FIGHTERS TURBO(ACTIVE)

Is it:
Stevenson/Bute
Floyd
Roy Jones Jr
Broner 
Pascal
?
(Roy fights in 10 days I think)


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO at the Flomos creaming their pants at that gift of Broner trying to look cool and missing that stupid shot by a fucking mile...What a bunch of ****, fuck this bandwagon.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's a complete POS


:rofl Joe?


FelixTrinidad said:


> LIST YOUR FAVORITE FIGHTERS TURBO(ACTIVE)
> 
> Is it:
> Stevenson/Bute
> ...


Roy
Floyd
Golovkin
Santa Cruz
Mares
Broner
Gonzales
Hopkins
Rigo



Medicine said:


> LMAO at the Flomos creaming their pants at that gift of Broner trying to look cool and missing that stupid shot by a fucking mile...What a bunch of ****, fuck this bandwagon.


:rofl

:hi:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl Joe?
> 
> Roy
> Floyd
> ...


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Been on board and will remain! Broner is up for this fight and will dominate. May just be that coming out party to really elevate him in every way.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm not riding on this FagWagon. I'll follow closely so I can stare at the inevitable oncoming wreck.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> It's cause he's black. :deal
> 
> In other news, I'm too sexy for my motherfuckin hood.


No it's because he's a fuckin punk.

He's an entertaining punk, but still just a punk.

Think Ricardo Mayorga, if you want a non-black example. Complete fuckin punk.

Think Jake LaMotta... complete fuckin punk.

Keep going on about skin color...you are the one making it racial.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I'm not riding on this FagWagon. I'll follow closely so I can stare at the inevitable oncoming wreck.


Who cares if he loses, a lot of people think he already has.

How can grown men be so butthurt :rofl


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who cares if he loses, a lot of people think he already has.
> 
> How can grown men be so butthurt :rofl


My distaste does not equal butthurtedness lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> My distaste does not equal butthurtedness lol


The same guy who swore up and down that Mayweather would never fight Canelo :lol:


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

I really wanna like broner, but he's such a dick. Will most likely beat maidana and then face thurman or rematch with paulie, or go back down to 140 and face matthysse or garcia.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

I hope Broner gets KO'd in vicious and brutal fashion


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I hope Broner gets KO'd in vicious and brutal fashion


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The same guy who swore up and down that Mayweather would never fight Canelo :lol:


The fact that I'm wrong about one thing completely unrelated to this means I'm wrong about this too? I've been right about plenty of things in my life.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


>


:lol::lol:

a real-life troll


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> a real-life troll


:lol: love that


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

It would make me very happy. The guys a ball bag :yep @FloydPatterson quote seems to not be working for me :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> It would make me very happy. The guys a ball bag :yep
> @FloydPatterson quote seems to not be working for me :-(


Can I get a 'blat blat' !?


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Can I get a 'blat blat' !?


:lol: fuck him, I hope him and Floyd fight. 
The real deal against the big pretender :ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> :lol: fuck him, I hope him and Floyd fight.
> The real deal against the big pretender :ibutt


:lol:

C'mon just gimme one :yep


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol:
> 
> C'mon just gimme one :yep


I can't man... I hate that shit. 
Sorry :cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I can't man... I hate that shit.
> Sorry :cheers


Fine


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fine


:rofl


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

Got a feeling Broner will beat the shit out of Maidana. I'm a big fan of Broner as a fighter. Bit of a dick as a person, but that all access made me like him a bit more.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :rofl Joe?
> 
> Roy
> Floyd
> ...


Yes, Joe. Can't get enough on his raids to take out street vendors, car wash employees and janitors for deportation.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I am tyler (Dec 20, 2012)

I am tyler said:


> Got a feeling Broner will beat the shit out of Maidana. I'm a big fan of Broner as a fighter. Bit of a dick as a person, but that all access made me like him a bit more.


Oh yeah and I'm in


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is my dude and all but I'll be supporting El Chino tomorrow and in all his fights until he hangs em up. Impossible for me to root against him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I am tyler said:


> Oh yeah and I'm in


War Tylerr.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Assemble :ibutt :ibutt!!!!
> 
> The fans wanted it, he gave it to us! arty :hammer arty
> 
> Saturday night, no one will ever forget The Problem. Can I get a 'Blat Blat' !?


I'm at the front of the War Wagon with turbo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

There we go @Sweethome_Bama


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll admit Broner is growing on me but Marcos is my guy. He's one of my favorites so I'll be rooting for him. I do have a bit of a bad feeling about the fight. Broner is certainly much more skilled and something tells me he was clowning a lot in the Paulie fight and he won't play around like that with Marcos. Anything thing tells me Broner ain't really half as good as he's hyped by some to be but as much as I love Marcos but it's not like he's the elite of elite. An improved product and strong fighter, but Broner is much superior on paper...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> I'll admit Broner is growing on me but Marcos is my guy. He's one of my favorites so I'll be rooting for him. I do have a bit of a bad feeling about the fight. Broner is certainly much more skilled and something tells me he was clowning a lot in the Paulie fight and he won't play around like that with Marcos. Anything thing tells me Broner ain't really half as good as he's hyped by some to be but as much as I love Marcos but it's not like he's the elite of elite. An improved product and strong fighter, but Broner is much superior on paper...


A good war. I'd love a good war in the main tomorrow because I like Chino too but Brones is my guy that night


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yes!

http://www.hotnewhiphop.com/unknown513-band-camp-we-live-doe-song.1271299.html


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Broner acts like he's drunk 24/7! LOL


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm here Broner's haters will multiply by 10 after he tools Maidana. Broner a G:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight will be broner vs demarco all over again


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I've already plopped down in the backseat. Let's go!!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I've already plopped down in the backseat. Let's go!!


:happy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

EXPOSED. The war-wagon, lmfao, got turned-over.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

He got his ass kicked, brother.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Broner is a glass jawed fraud with powder puff punching power at WW.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL Broner wannabe Floyd derailed.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn lol. I like him more after tonight I gotta be honest. He kept on fighting. He needs to be more ofa gym rat an drop the bullshit touring and whatever else it is he does


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He got his ass kicked, brother.


Dude he was out landed by 570 punches.. How the fuck did that happen.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Great stuff tonight.


----------



## Luciuslim (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner literally got molested tonight.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm still a big fan, he's not future of boxing but he's still the future. The only thing I worried about is how he takes this loss. It must be very embarrassing for him with all the shit he talks. He should never went up to 147. Hopefully Ab all motivated more than ever.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

I'm off this here sinking ship. I always hated Broner but seeing him being humble in the All Access kinda made me like him but tonight went straight back to it. He's a fucking clown and he deserved this beating.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

:lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Argentina's Bitch :rofl:lol::happy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Love this thread. Fucking wrecked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Very proud of him for continuing to come forward after being hurt, but he's got to change his style. He can't be an economical puncher anymore. He has to be in better shape to fight hard. A long break is needed and a tuneup. Still only 23 and I still believe in him.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

I know its not thanksgiving, and im not even American so i dont even celebrate it, but im thankful for this thread, it will keep me warm through the cold and harsh winter months.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Dude he was out landed by 570 punches.. How the fuck did that happen.


He isn't very good.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Turbotime's a jynx think Bute beats froch then thinks Broner beats Maidana :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch Turbo DKSAB.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

OK, I will be the post boy for this, Everyone is welcome to direct all hate towards me, my pride is shot, my vcash is shot, and my hero is broken!!!! I will take the burden!


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

This is why you dont talk this much shit that early in your career.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Brnxhands said:


> Damn lol. *I like him more after tonight I gotta be honest. He kept on fighting.* He needs to be more ofa gym rat an drop the bullshit touring and whatever else it is he does


THIS. :lol: :huh

He needed it, but holy shit I expected him to win pretty comfortably.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

He should've kept his fucking mouth shut. Hes not funny nor is he "the future of 147". No chance of him cleaning up 147 either like @turbotime said.

Im just glad they didnt rob Maidana.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

:lol: on the real, props to the true Maidana believers. he won fair and square. i had a feeling that broner wasnt ready for this division but i thought his talent would carry him through.

i lost a bit of respect for Broner after tonight, not because of his performance, but for the fact that he didn't want to get interviewed and give Chino his props. anyway, i think broner proved to have a solid chin and i liked that he fought to the end, but he is no "boxer", he's gonna fight the way he fights no matter the situation. but after talking all that smack, the least he couldve done was give Maidana his props at the end. still a fan though and i think he can do big things if he moves down.
@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) props you called it. one of the few who had the balls to do it..

i still would like to see a rematch down the line though :hey


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I was kinda surprised. From the jump maidana hurt him early i started laughing. I thought he was done for. What was that refs problem is what i wanna know.


Hands of Iron said:


> THIS. :lol: :huh
> 
> He needed it, but holy shit I expected him to win pretty comfortably.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

From the ashes of this wreckage I believe AB will arise anew like the phoenix.
Who will stand with me. @turbotime
Rename this thread, the Adrien Broner Phoenix Rising Thread.

Now is the time we fans show our true colors
Who will stand with me?
@Vic
Congrats on your boy Maidana winning, hell of a fight and he showed he has the heart of a champion.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


>


That bitch Turbo will be turned on by this:yep


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

nvs said:


>


:lol:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

I should start bumping threads. Dish out some shit eating grins around here.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

man he got fucked up.

i guess daddy aint brushin his hair tonight


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I want to see a gif where he fakes shit after the headbutt.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Beats Paulie and goes on tour with band camp. This fool never had boxing on his mind.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> This is why you dont talk this much shit that early in your career.


This.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

TSOL said:


> man he got fucked up.
> 
> i guess daddy aint brushin his hair tonight


Kinda looks like the same dance he comes in with.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

nvs said:


>


:rofl

Broner got exposed and embarrassed tonight.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

nvs said:


>


Broner's body jerks as if he's actually taking it. :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> Kinda looks like the same dance he comes in with.


it does :lol:


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

TSOL said:


> man he got fucked up.
> 
> i guess daddy aint brushin his hair tonight


he drunk?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

awwwwwww the little flomos are proud of Broner....

Fuck outta here with that shit... Mattysse loses a good fight with Garcia and you all claim hes a bum..

Broner gets the shit kicked out of him, faked being hurt, got anal raped, got splashed with beer and cried in the locker room... Yet your proud of him. Paleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Medicine said:


> awwwwwww the little flomos are proud of Broner....
> 
> Fuck outta here with that shit... Mattysse loses a good fight with Garcia and you all claim hes a bum..
> 
> Broner gets the shit kicked out of him, faked being hurt, got anal raped, got splashed with beer and cried in the locker room... Yet your proud of him. Paleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


Real talk :deal:[MENTION]Turbotime[/MENTION]


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

nvs said:


>


Adrian "Took the Boner" Broner?


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lmao damn those gifs.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Real talk :deal: @turbotime


 @turbotime is nowhere to be found. That little bitch.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl those pictures


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Medicine said:


> awwwwwww the little flomos are proud of Broner....
> 
> Fuck outta here with that shit... Mattysse loses a good fight with Garcia and you all claim hes a bum..
> 
> Broner gets the shit kicked out of him, faked being hurt, got anal raped, got splashed with beer and cried in the locker room... Yet your proud of him. Paleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


Lol show me where anyone called Matthyse a bum?

Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Lol show me where anyone called Matthyse a bum?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


Do I really have to do a forum search right now... Ill get back to you...Im still enjoying this moment.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Authorities are still investigating the tragic derailment of the Broner Express as it tried to navigate Maidana Pass. No fatalities, but one ego was severely crushed and is still in critical condition.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> @turbotime is nowhere to be found. That little bitch.


The whore @turbotime crying into his hairbrush :deal


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Poor Broni :lol:


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Authorities are still investigating the tragic derailment of the Broner Express as it tried to navigate Maidana Pass. No fatalities, but one ego was severely crushed and is still in critical condition.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Medicine said:


> awwwwwww the little flomos are proud of Broner....
> 
> Fuck outta here with that shit... Mattysse loses a good fight with Garcia and you all claim hes a bum..
> 
> Broner gets the shit kicked out of him, faked being hurt, got anal raped, *got splashed with beer *and cried in the locker room... Yet your proud of him. Paleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez


And piss.

The shit that Broner's brought down on himself is insane.


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


>


perfect feint, perfect shot, Broner's right hand was down and extended to defend against a jab to the body, which never came


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

nvs said:


>


:lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

amazing :rofl


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> EXPOSED. The war-wagon, lmfao, got turned-over.


:lol: damn you were fast to bump this thread


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

@Bogotazo what happended? I missed the whole card.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Someone please embed this interview from before the Paulie fight.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Authorities are still investigating the tragic derailment of the Broner Express as it tried to navigate Maidana Pass. No fatalities, but one ego was severely crushed and is still in critical condition.





nvs said:


>


:rofl:happy


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Think about it this has to be one of the greatest comeuppance ever. Who else talked so much shit, did so many things to get people to hate them and then got beaten so badly? This is a fucking great moment in boxing history.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Medicine said:


> Do I really have to do a forum search right now... Ill get back to you...Im still enjoying this moment.


Well it would be fair to back up what you claim as I dont recall anyone on the thread downing Matthyse after the loss, most of it was respect to Garcia after pulling of an excellent performance.

Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The worst thing about all this is Broner's '0' was taken before Raymi could have gotten to him.

But in hindsight Broner was never in Raymi's class anyways.

If Maidana put him down twice and made him cry.. Raymi ends his life.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

nvs said:


>


Awesome


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> @Bogotazo what happended? I missed the whole card.


Maidana mauled, dropped, outhabbed, outpunched, beat up, and dryhumped Broner. It was pretty much a domination from the 1st to the 12th.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm still on board with that said he got his ass kicked no excuses.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Maidana mauled, dropped, outhabbed, outpunched, beat up, and dryhumped Broner. It was pretty much a domination from the 1st to the 12th.


Damn! I never expected this kinda of result, I thought Broner was going to win but with some tough spots along the way. I guess we will see how much character Broner has if he can bounce back like a true champion. Respect Maidana.

I'm going to watch this.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Maidana mauled, dropped, outhabbed, outpunched, beat up, and dryhumped Broner. It was pretty much a domination from the 1st to the 12th.


... well minus for the domination.
Maidana did some things that seemed well out of his comfort zone and seemed awkward doing it. 
Other moves, like the jab, were very impressive and honestly very unexpected. Good timing on that left hand


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Damn! I never expected this kinda of result, I thought Broner was going to win but with some tough spots along the way. I guess we will see how much character Broner has if he can bounce back like a true champion. Respect Maidana.
> 
> I'm going to watch this.


Yeah dude get to it asap :good



JDK said:


> ... well minus for the domination.
> Maidana did some things that seemed well out of his comfort zone and seemed awkward doing it.
> Other moves, like the jab, were very impressive and honestly very unexpected. Good timing on that left hand


Domination is a strong word because the fight was competitive throughout, I just found it hard to award Broner more than a handful of rounds, it wasn't close, and he took so much punishment. But I agree, some maneuvers were clumsily executed, but others, like stepping to the left while jabbing and whatnot, seemed surprisingly fluid.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Oh yeah I stole your avi. :lol:

Respect.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Chino, i knew he had a great chance, didn't think he would batter and dominate him over 12 rounds. That iwas a nice added bonus. Broner had a problem tonight and his name was El Chino Maidana.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah dude get to it asap :good
> 
> Domination is a strong word because the fight was competitive throughout, I just found it hard to award Broner more than a handful of rounds, it wasn't close, and he took so much punishment. But I agree, some maneuvers were clumsily executed, but others, like stepping to the left while jabbing and whatnot, seemed surprisingly fluid.


Not to toot my own horn but I said repeatedly Broner had a low ring iq and inability to adapt and I think that's what cost him the fight. Maidana was awkward, hard to time, rough and brought great pressure and Broner didn't know what to do. For a few moments he decided to push Maidana back and it worked for a while but then he abandoned it. I also said Broner bought into his own hype and look what happened when he faced a real opponent. He convinced himself he was on par with Floyd :lol:

I'm really surprised how much punishment he took to the body without wilting. Some of those shots looked like they could've folded a tree in half. He should walk away from this fight realizing he isn't as good as he thought BUT that he has a lot going for him.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well it would be fair to back up what you claim as I dont recall anyone on the thread downing Matthyse after the loss, most of it was respect to Garcia after pulling of an excellent performance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


Damn you for making him support his nonsensical claim. :lol: :happy

Any real Boxing fan still has the utmost respect for Lucas and hopes to see him again in the future. :thumbsup


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Damn you for making him support his nonsensical claim. :lol: :happy
> 
> Any real Boxing fan still has the utmost respect for Lucas and hopes to see him again in the future. :thumbsup


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?18818-Mathysse-fans/page9&highlight=mattysse+bum

two words for you Bald head...


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Medicine said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?18818-Mathysse-fans/page9&highlight=mattysse+bum
> 
> two words for you Bald head...


hey, me trolling the Mattysse tards doesn't count. it had to be done after all that stuff they talked.. :hey

i have no prob with the broner trolling. its inevitable..


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> hey, me trolling the Mattysse tards doesn't count. it had to be done after all that stuff they talked.. :hey
> 
> i have no prob with the broner trolling. its inevitable..


This is why your cool as shit. Give a joke and take a joke.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Medicine said:


> This is why your cool as shit. Give a joke and take a joke.


u know how we do bro :good


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

voodoo5 said:


> Someone please embed this interview from before the Paulie fight.


What a complete retard that guy is.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl glad he got floored! As in properly floored not Michigan Warrior floored


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

This reminds me of the joyous day when the Bute battleship was sunk forever.
Lost vcash and still over the moon.The ref clearly on his side and he still got spanked and ran out like a little bitch!
Xmas come early!


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> This reminds me of the joyous day when the Bute battleship was sunk forever.
> Lost vcash and still over the moon.The ref clearly on his side and he still got spanked and ran out like a little bitch!
> Xmas come early!


I hope people stop comparing him to Floyd now


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I hope people stop comparing him to Floyd now


I think his more sensible fans knew he was Aldi to Floyd's Harrods mate.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I think his more sensible fans knew he was Aldi to Floyd's Harrods mate.


Yeah that's true. Mayweather is so far ahead in IQ its ridiculous. Having said that he's miles ahead of everyone in that regard.
I couldn't imagine Mayweather getting hit repeatedly with that left hook.

Chuffed for Maidana he's an old school warrior.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> :rofl glad he got floored! As in properly floored not Michigan Warrior floored


:yep


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

How can anyone be a fan of him? He is a idiot. He is not a great boxer. He is not a good puncher...I dont see it.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

If someone wants to peep the fight again in fresh ass HD, PM me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I feel guilty, I won 2000 vcash from Maidana


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> From the ashes of this wreckage I believe AB will arise anew like the phoenix.
> Who will stand with me. @turbotime
> Rename this thread, the Adrien Broner Phoenix Rising Thread.
> 
> ...


He had showed that before.....tbh, Broner surprised me a bit in the fight, he is tougher than I thought he was, he should have been stopped there and didn´t because he has heart!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> From the ashes of this wreckage I believe AB will arise anew like the phoenix.
> Who will stand with me. @turbotime
> Rename this thread, the Adrien Broner Phoenix Rising Thread.
> 
> ...


I'm right beside ya brother. Couldnt care less he's not undefeated anymore


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm right beside ya brother.* Couldnt care less he's not undefeated anymore*


Admit it turbo,you do really care.

As I said,this might well be a blessing in disguise if he looks in the mirror and realises that he has the talent to be a real name at 140 without being such a disgusting little prick.
He ran out the arena like a bitch when as Bernard said,he should've stayed and been a man about it.That boy's problem is all in his head.He's a much better fighter than he showed last night.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Turbo you my boy but Maidana will forever be about bum's daddy now :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Admit it turbo,you do really care.
> 
> As I said,this might well be a blessing in disguise if he looks in the mirror and realises that he has the talent to be a real name at 140 without being such a disgusting little prick.
> He ran out the arena like a bitch when as Bernard said,he should've stayed and been a man about it.That boy's problem is all in his head.He's a much better fighter than he showed last night.


I don't really care. My fave guys ever have lost before I dont know why Ive been getting a thousand mentions on here since last night :lol: ffs its not the end of the world. He got smacked up a bit and lost. Oh well


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Turbo you my boy but Maidana will forever be about bum's daddy now :deal


:rofl

Fucking Chino


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

nicca I aint worried bout nuttin - EZ work. 
AB. About Buttfucking
This was definitely one of the happiest moments in boxing for me. I absolutely dislike Broner :smug
:franklin
Broner lost to a guy who I struggle to rate (Maidana). He needs to just stick to weight cutting and bullying C grade guys at 135lbs. 
He has a mountain to climb if he wants to be great, he proved time and time again he is a bitch outside of the ring, in the post-fight against Paulie and now the post-fight against Maidana :lol: 

AB got dis right guys? :bbb AB aint shit! :lol:

He should brush Maidana's hair in Maidana's next fight.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone made the photoshop of Maidana with his new kid yet? Thats 1 im desperate to see being made!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I don't really care. My fave guys ever have lost before I dont know why Ive been getting a thousand mentions on here since last night :lol: ffs its not the end of the world. He got smacked up a bit and lost. Oh well


It's sore to watch a guy you genuinely support get bested,but being a genuine supporter means sticking with him through tough times.

I just don't understand how some sensible posters on here can be genuine supporters of a guy who is such a horrible excuse for a human being.
As a father I just don't get how he can display many of his antics for the world to see.The sex tape is a perfect example.
Nothing should come before your role as a father.


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's sore to watch a guy you genuinely support get bested,but being a genuine supporter means sticking with him through tough times.
> 
> I just don't understand how some sensible posters on here can be genuine supporters of a guy who is such a horrible excuse for a human being.
> As a father I just don't get how he can display many of his antics for the world to see.The sex tape is a perfect example.
> Nothing should come before your role as a father.


if feel the very same


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's sore to watch a guy you genuinely support get bested,but being a genuine supporter means sticking with him through tough times.
> 
> I just don't understand how some sensible posters on here can be genuine supporters of a guy who is such a horrible excuse for a human being.
> As a father I just don't get how he can display many of his antics for the world to see.The sex tape is a perfect example.
> Nothing should come before your role as a father.


Well I'm not a father so....and did you catch the all accesses? He actually seems like a good dad. But then again not being one I really cant be one to judge so I judge boxers on how they fight.

ABs a warrior :yep


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

sailracing said:


> Excellent post


Thank you.
But where are my lotto numbers? :lol:


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Thank you.
> But where are my lotto numbers? :lol:


:smile If you are looking for real smart predictions, you should ask the poster Vic, he predicted Maidana by decision... mind blowing stuff!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Well I'm not a father so....and did you catch the all accesses? He actually seems like a good dad. But then again not being one I really cant be one to judge so I judge boxers on how they fight.
> 
> ABs a warrior :yep


I saw them mate,but you don't use words like "motherfucker" freely in front of your kids.I hope those kids have someone to keep them grounded,as they are sitting ducks to become nasty little brats with bad attitudes through no fault of their own.

Trust me mate,releasing a sex tape of you fucking two whores is not the actions of a good dad.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I saw them mate,but you don't use words like "motherfucker" freely in front of your kids.I hope those kids have someone to keep them grounded,as they are sitting ducks to become nasty little brats with bad attitudes through no fault of their own.
> 
> Trust me mate,releasing a sex tape of you fucking two whores is not the actions of a good dad.


Ill take your word brother, though I've a few sex tapes of my own :conf


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Anyone made the photoshop of Maidana with his new kid yet? Thats 1 im desperate to see being made!


How about a Santa special seen as though its christmas:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Ill take your word brother, though I've a few sex tapes of my own :conf


Me too,but I don't want the kids seeing them.

Can't get the memory card with them off their mum anyway!


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Maidana P4P now :deal

He beat "ranked" P4P fighter, adopted him even so he has to be somewhere in the P4P rankings riiiiiiiight?


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chatty said:


> How about a Santa special seen as though its christmas:


Amazing!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chatty said:


> How about a Santa special seen as though its christmas:


:rofl atsch


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

sailracing said:


> :smile If you are looking for real smart predictions, you should ask the poster Vic, he predicted Maidana by decision... mind blowing stuff!


I have to be honest mate,with the ref being so biased towards Broner,I felt confident we were getting a robbery.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I'm still on board with that said he got his ass kicked no excuses.


LOl at still supporting him after all the shit talking he did.

Fuck this guy. Only thing better that could have happened is him getting sparked out.


----------



## sailracing (Jun 23, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I have to be honest mate,with the ref being so biased towards Broner,I felt confident we were getting a robbery.


yep, same here, I found the fight to be very taxing on the nerves but what a relief in the end, the right man won!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Well I'm not a father so....and did you catch the all accesses? He actually seems like a good dad. But then again not being one I really cant be one to judge so I judge boxers on how they fight.
> 
> ABs a warrior :yep


AB is nothing special.

As stiff as it gets. No power. Low workrate...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Broner did fine last night. His chain failed him though.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't like Broner but no one can watch someone taking it dry with a Louisville slugger and not feel a little sorry for the guy.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> LOl at still supporting him after all the shit talking he did.
> 
> Fuck this guy. Only thing better that could have happened is him getting sparked out.


I don't stop liking fighters because they lose. Broner isn't PBF he's flawed but I'm still a fan. I think he needs to go back down to 135 or 140 and focus more on boxing and he will be fine. What people like you fail to realize love him or hate him Broner is good for the sport.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I don't stop liking fighters because they lose. Broner isn't PBF he's flawed but I'm still a fan. I think he needs to go back down to 135 or 140 and focus more on boxing and he will be fine. What people like you fail to realize love him or hate him Broner is good for the sport.


See, it's not just because he lost. Because of all the shit talking he did prior to the fight and all of the other bullshit he does. He had this coming. The way he was squaring off with Maidana prior to the fight and talking shit. He deserved it.Plus you motherfuckers thought this would be an easy fight for Broner.

Truth be told we don't need people like Broner. Shit talkers that are unfunny, guys that are phoney and can't turn up when it matters most, guys who hand pick opponents and jump weight classes to fight powder punching opposition (Paulie). He is rel event but relevant for the WRONG reasons. He should shut his mouth and let his fists do the talking like Marcos did.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> See, it's not just because he lost. Because of all the shit talking he did prior to the fight and all of the other bullshit he does. He had this coming. The way he was squaring off with Maidana prior to the fight and talking shit. He deserved it.Plus you motherfuckers thought this would be an easy fight for Broner.
> 
> Truth be told we don't need people like Broner. Shit talkers that are unfunny, guys that are phoney and can't turn up when it matters most, guys who hand pick opponents and jump weight classes to fight powder punching opposition (Paulie). He is rel event but relevant for the WRONG reasons. He should shut his mouth and let his fists do the talking like Marcos did.


How can a grown man be so butthurt over what a boxer says :rofl

Oh no he squared up to Maidana?! What a jerk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How can a grown man be so butthurt over what a boxer says :rofl
> 
> Oh no he squared up to Maidana?! What a jerk


How can you support a boxer after a performance like this given what he said/did prior to the fight?

Sounds like you are butthurt that Broner lost


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How can you support a boxer after a performance like this given what he says?


Answer me first. How does a grown man grow a vagina because of a boxer being mean :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SMH @ everyone in here kicking a fighter when he is down :verysad


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Answer me first. How does a grown man grow a vagina because of a boxer being mean :lol:


Like I said it's not just being mean, its the fact that he's a complete phony and deserves all of this. It's his overall character. The guy is a dickhead.

If you HAVE to run your mouth, fine, but don't lose - and don't pretend to be hurt by a headbutt to gain extra time from the referee.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> SMH @ everyone in here kicking a fighter when he is down :verysad


Get off your high horse. Broner had it coming. You reap what you sow


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> See, it's not just because he lost. Because of all the shit talking he did prior to the fight and all of the other bullshit he does. He had this coming. The way he was squaring off with Maidana prior to the fight and talking shit. He deserved it.Plus you motherfuckers thought this would be an easy fight for Broner.
> 
> Truth be told we don't need people like Broner. Shit talkers that are unfunny, guys that are phoney and can't turn up when it matters most, guys who hand pick opponents and jump weight classes to fight powder punching opposition (Paulie). He is rel event but relevant for the WRONG reasons. He should shut his mouth and let his fists do the talking like Marcos did.


You do need big personalities in the sport it sells fights and brings in the casuals. Look how many threads we have about this fight? It's because Broner made a name for himself by selling himself and people love to hate him. If Broner never talked shit and was quiet you wouldn't have nearly as many threads talking about the fight, look at the Thurman Karass fight for comparison Thurman is humble and doesn't talk an barely a thread on this first page of the forum about that fight. If everyone was humble and quiet it would be boring.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Like I said it's not just being mean, its the fact that he's a complete phony and deserves all of this. It's his overall character. The guy is a dickhead.
> 
> If you HAVE to run your mouth, fine, but don't lose - and don't pretend to be hurt by a headbutt to gain extra time from the referee.


Chrissakes. And you have Liston in your avi :lol:

Grow a set


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I don't stop liking fighters because they lose. Broner isn't PBF he's flawed but I'm still a fan. I think he needs to go back down to 135 or 140 and focus more on boxing and he will be fine. What people like you fail to realize love him or hate him Broner is good for the sport.


He needs to build himself back up with his fists and not his mouth and fight Gamboa at 135. 140 Gets beat by Garcia, Mattysse, Provodnikov (promoters issue) and for sure JMM. He is not good for the sport. Everyone I mean everyone is shitting on him(beside you) cause he is a first rate ass-wipe. he is not good for the sport. B-level at best. Got beat by Quitnero, Ponce de Leon and a case could be made for Paulie. B-level at best.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chrissakes. And you have Liston in your avi :lol:
> 
> Grow a set


Liston barely said a word about his opponents.

Grow a set?? Stop getting mad about Broner losing.

The WarWagon has been derailed!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

PJ. said:


> He needs to build himself back up and fight Gamboa at 135. 140 Gets beat by Garcia, Mattysse, Provodnikov (promoters issue) and for sure JMM. He is not good for the sport. Everyone I mean everyone is shitting on him(beside you) cause he is a first rate ass-wipe. he is not good for the sport. B-level at best. Got beat by Quitnero, Ponce de Leon and a case could be made for Paulie. B-level at best.


He is good for the sport and the amount of the threads on this forums talking about it proves my very point.:deal People are talking about him and boxing and that's good. Like I said earlier Thurman fought on that same card he's exciting and humble and no one mentions his name.:deal


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chrissakes. And you have Liston in your avi :lol:
> 
> Grow a set


 he's right (I mean the other guy for judging you for saying this)


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Maidana made Broner pay for the granny attack Broner did.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

nvs said:


> Get off your high horse. Broner had it coming. You reap what you sow


High horse atsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chrissakes. And you have Liston in your avi :lol:
> 
> Grow a set


You should tell Broner to grow a set and work on his acting skills :rofl:rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Grow a set??


Correct


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> he's right (I mean the other guy for judging you for saying this)


:lol: That was confusing.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: That was confusing.


 I didn't say it very well


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

lol at supporting a complete and utter scumbag like Broner. Dude had it coming. Period


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> I didn't say it very well


You're forgiven


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You should tell Broner to grow a set and work on his acting skills :rofl:rofl


With Liston in your avi :rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> With Liston in your avi :rofl


yeh liston quit but at least he didn't run his mouth like Broner did.. stop grasping for straws, ya boy got styled on :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> yeh liston quit but at least he didn't run his mouth like Broner did.. stop grasping for straws, ya boy got styled on :rofl


So you're above feigning damage from headbutts but not above throwing fights :rofl right then.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So you're above feigning damage from headbutts but not above throwing fights :rofl right then.


 you're being petty


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> you're being petty


No I'm just keeping it 100. Glass houses, ya dig?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> So you're above feigning damage from headbutts but not above throwing fights :rofl right then.


Way too much controversy in those two fights for my liking, Liston quit and it fucks up his legacy but he's still an ATG heavyweight, and Broner will never be an ATG

Anyway, stop shitting on Liston, this is about Broner. Broner got an ASS BEATING. Deal with it :deal:yep


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No I'm just keeping it 100. Glass houses, ya dig?


 you're talking about ancient history


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Way too much controversy in those two fights for my liking, Liston quit and it fucks up his legacy but he's still an ATG heavyweight, and Broner will never be an ATG
> 
> Anyway, stop shitting on Liston, this is about Broner. Broner got an ASS BEATING. Deal with it :deal:yep


Sad thing about all this is you probably would've rolled on Sonny if you had the chance to nuthug him in real time :-(


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sad thing about all this is you probably would've rolled on Sonny if you had the chance to nuthug him in real time :-(


 this will end ugly for you if you don't let it go....


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sad thing about all this is you probably would've rolled on Sonny if you had the chance to nuthug him in real time :-(


hmm.. Kind of like you were nuthugging Broner? And STILL nut hugging Broner?

You're just talking hypothetically, I may be a Liston fan but it's impossible to say if I would "nuthug" him anywhere to the extent that you nuthug Broner. Would've, could've, Should've, doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Bro please dont ever mention Sonny liston in the same breath as adrien broner ever again. Sonny was a proven, legit great fighter


turbotime said:


> Sad thing about all this is you probably would've rolled on Sonny if you had the chance to nuthug him in real time :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Illuminaughty said:


> you're talking about ancient history


C'mon now. I'm not going to bad mouth any crossdressers with my avi, I don't care how long ago it was.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> hmm.. Kind of like you were nuthugging Broner? And STILL nut hugging Broner?
> 
> You're just talking hypothetically, I may be a Liston fan but it's impossible to say if I would "nuthug" him anywhere to the extent that you nuthug Broner. Would've, could've, Should've, doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things.


getting headbutted and acting like it hurt > throwing fights


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Maidana babyyyy!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> getting headbutted and acting like it hurt > throwing fights


We weren't talking about Liston though.. You're just changing the subject because ya boy got an ASS BEATING :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

nvs said:


> Maidana babyyyy!


Props to Chino. He deserved his night for sure


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> We weren't talking about Liston though.. You're just changing the subject because ya boy got an ASS BEATING :lol:


Too bad you already exposed your agenda :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Like I said it's not just being mean, its the fact that he's a complete phony and deserves all of this. It's his overall character. The guy is a dickhead.
> 
> If you HAVE to run your mouth, fine, but don't lose - and don't pretend to be hurt by a headbutt to gain extra time from the referee.


That's almost exactly how Gary Lockett put it mate.
When you act like Broner,you can't EVER be treated too harshly and particularly if you don't deliver in the ring.

There's a good reason the vast majority will find this to be the most delicious result in years.
You can't overstate any criticism when it comes to a guy who acts like Broner did.

And I don't see him going on Oprah to say what a prick he's been and he wants to start respecting the sport,so this schadenfreude has a bit to run yet.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

"about billies" :rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Too bad you already exposed your agenda :lol:


I've been vocal about not liking Broner in the past, so there is no "exposure" here.

I'm just glad they didn't rob Marcos.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I've been vocal about not liking Broner in the past, so there is no "exposure" here.
> 
> I'm just glad they didn't rob Marcos.


The only way I'd have rolled on Billions is if they gifted him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The only way I'd have rolled on Billions is if they gifted him.


What did you think of his antics after the "headbutt" when he refused to let go of Chino's arms turbo?

Was that "G"?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> What did you think of his antics after the "headbutt" when he refused to let go of Chino's arms turbo?
> 
> Was that "G"?


That headbutt looked like it hurt and it was classless by Maidana.

Billions deserved the break


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That's almost exactly how Gary Lockett put it mate.
> When you act like Broner,you can't EVER be treated too harshly and particularly if you don't deliver in the ring.
> 
> There's a good reason the vast majority will find this to be the most delicious result in years.
> ...


100% True on all accounts.

If he tries to play the "nice guy" act after this... then Broner is going to look like even more of a fake



turbotime said:


> That headbutt looked like it hurt and it was classless by Maidana.
> 
> Billions deserved the break


Dude, he was fucking acting. The way he went down? Seriously? He was just playing the ref. Come on now.

What about all of the pushing from Broner? Broner should have got a point deducted for that, but instead the ref took a point away for a headbutt. he should've given Maidana stern warning instead and if he kept doing that, then deduct a point.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> That headbutt looked like it hurt and it was classless by Maidana.
> 
> Billions deserved the break


So it hurt so much that Broner had to collapse as if he 'd been shot with a delayed reaction.

He was cheating himself by holding Chino's arms and if you condone what Broner did then you're not the man I thought you were.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> 100% True on all accounts.
> 
> If he tries to play the "nice guy" act after this... then Broner is going to look like even more of a fake
> 
> ...





PityTheFool said:


> So it hurt so much that Broner had to collapse as if he 'd been shot with a delayed reaction.
> 
> He was cheating himself by holding Chino's arms and if you condone what Broner did then you're not the man I thought you were.


No the ref had every right to take a point off Broner for the holding but he didn't, the ref was very bad in this fight I felt. That doesn't make headbutting OK either


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The ref was so biased towards Broner I thought there was no way Chino could get a decision.
Garcia was spot on but IMO,he complained too late.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No the ref had every right to take a point off Broner for the holding but he didn't, the ref was very bad in this fight I felt. That doesn't make headbutting OK either


Not for a second saying it was,but I would go as far as saying that outwith Tor Hamer the other week,that was the most bitch assed move I've seen in a ring for a good couple years.
Certainly at a top level anyway.I'm an Arce fan but he pulled a quit job and Broner's antics were comparable in the bitch stakes.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Not for a second saying it was,but I would go as far as saying that outwith Tor Hamer the other week,that was the most bitch assed move I've seen in a ring for a good couple years.
> Certainly at a top level anyway.I'm an Arce fan but he pulled a quit job and Broner's antics were comparable in the bitch stakes.


He also kicked Paulie in the nuts :rofl


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He also kicked Paulie in the nuts :rofl


One thing I've realised about Broner at this level is that he has to fight very dirty.People shit on Ward for headbutts but that can be down to style sometimes.
Broner gets away with murder with those forearm smashes.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> You do need big personalities in the sport it sells fights and brings in the casuals. Look how many threads we have about this fight? It's because Broner made a name for himself by selling himself and people love to hate him. If Broner never talked shit and was quiet you wouldn't have nearly as many threads talking about the fight, look at the Thurman Karass fight for comparison Thurman is humble and doesn't talk an barely a thread on this first page of the forum about that fight. If everyone was humble and quiet it would be boring.


Big personality? Broner? He doesn't even have _a_ personality, he copied it from Floyd.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> One thing I've realised about Broner at this level is that he has to fight very dirty.People shit on Ward for headbutts but that can be down to style sometimes.
> Broner gets away with murder with those forearm smashes.


Yeah, I think Broner needs to move to 140, his power I overrated and I think he did as well. He doesn't have the workrate for his power to be effective.

It is what it is


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


>


:lol:

Not sure why you're posting that in his fan thread though


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Medicine said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?18818-Mathysse-fans/page9&highlight=mattysse+bum
> 
> two words for you Bald head...


Matthysse fans deserved to get clowned.

Broner fans deserve it too though. Probably worse, because Matthysse looked like he actually belonged in there.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmfao. Man it will be G as fuck if Broner just suddenly start pretending to be Sugar Ray Leonard..

All talking about how Maidana was his Montreal Duran. Rofl.

'Pressure Fighter beat Slick Fighter'......................

Broner can grow out a big ass afro and start doing 7-UP Commercials..and than when he lose again he'll just steal another persona..

That will actually make me a fan lol.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Matthysse fans deserved to get clowned.
> 
> Broner fans deserve it too though. Probably worse, because Matthysse looked like he actually belonged in there.


Please dont compare Matthysse with Broner. Matthysse is miles better.

You think Broner would beat Matthysse?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't trip y'all I'm fine lol that mf @ChinoMaidana fought a good fight can't wait for the #Rematch lol #TutnUP


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah, I think Broner needs to move to 140, his power I overrated and I think he did as well. He doesn't have the workrate for his power to be effective.
> 
> It is what it is


Doesnt matter.
Broner will lose against the good guys there too. Matthysse,Garcia,Provodnikov would beat him. Peterson is 50/50.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Greatest moment in Boxing since KTFO6! :deal


Chino a G.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Greatest moment in Boxing since KTFO6! :deal
> 
> Chino a G.


:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

As long as he keeps entertaining all good to me.


LuckyLuke said:


> Doesnt matter.
> Broner will lose against the good guys there too. Matthysse,Garcia,Provodnikov would beat him. Peterson is 50/50.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> As long as he keeps entertaining all good to me.


You thought he would beat all of those guys though.


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Not giving up on Broner, think he can still have a great career but needs to get his shit together,really hope this humbles him


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You thought he would beat all of those guys though.


I never said he could beat Garcia atsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I never said he could beat Garcia atsch


What about the other guys?

Surely you think he loses to them, right?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Turdo has been exposed once again. My boy Khan would fuck this POS Broner up. And we all know Turdo dont like those brown Asian boys....:hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Turdo has been exposed once again. My boy Khan would fuck this POS Broner up. And we all know Turdo dont like those brown Asian boys....:hey


I really like Khan actually. Pretty sure I picked him to beat AB


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Maidana mauled, dropped, outhabbed, outpunched, beat up, and dryhumped Broner


Fantastic quote, brother.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I know he's did some stupid shit before, and people hate him because of it but throwing drinks at him after the fights was kinda messed up. Like he said at the press conference, fans need to appreciate these fighters more, they're risking their lives in the ring, getting battered upside the head.

Dudes did nothing to fans. I can understand if they don't like him, but why hate him? People don't like Khan and laugh when he gets KO but at the end of the day he's also fighting to entertain you.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Throwing beer on him was definitely some lame bitch made shit. you know they wouldnt do that up close. regardless if you like him hes still in there taking and givin punishment


----------



## Azar (Oct 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Assemble :ibutt :ibutt!!!!
> 
> The fans wanted it, he gave it to us!


thats why ill always root for broner guys nuts haha. im always going to be on this wagon but he needs to stop this band camp shit n take boxing seriously.

Before the fight was made everyone wanted broner to fight maidana. when the fight got made they all said this was a cherrypick. now the fight has happened people calling him a bum. say what you want but broner steps up man.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Dudes did nothing to fans. I can understand if they don't like him, but why hate him? People don't like Khan and laugh when he gets KO but at the end of the day he's also fighting to *make millions of dollars*


:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Azar said:


> thats why ill always root for broner guys nuts haha. im always going to be on this wagon but he needs to stop this band camp shit n take boxing seriously.
> 
> Before the fight was made everyone wanted broner to fight maidana. when the fight got made they all said this was a cherrypick. now the fight has happened people calling him a bum. say what you want but broner steps up man.


I agree with evverything you just said. Fighters lose, it's really not that big of a deal, and so what I got a pick wrong I got more picks right than I did wrong last night :lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I was way off... I thought Maidana was gonna stop him.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont see why clowns like @tommygun711 and Filibox seem to be getting a hard on for Turbo :lol: He made s pick like many others and was wrong, he didn't diss Chino before the fight or start threads calling him a bum or glass jawed.

Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I dont see why clowns like Tommy and Filibox seem to be getting a hard on for Turbo :lol: He made s pick like many others and was wrong, he didn't diss Chino before the fight or start threads calling him a bum or glass jawed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


:lol: And who the fuck is Mugsy :think


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I really like Khan actually. Pretty sure I picked him to beat AB


Didnt you say only Mayweather and Bradley would give Broner Problems?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Didnt you say only Mayweather and Bradley would give Broner Problems?


Was before Khan moved to welter iirc


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

warrr bronerrr


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Poor Brones :-(



TSOL said:


> warrr bronerrr


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

TSOL said:


> warrr bronerrr


More than once


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Will this mean the end for @The_Brush!?

Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Will this mean the end for @The_Brush!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


You know who that is, right? :lol:

I'm trying to get used to Tapatalk too cause it saves battery life on my phone, but where's the Quotes notifications?? :-(


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

TSOL said:


> warrr bronerrr


This is a telling tweet from AB, they said one of them will hit the canvas not Broner, but broner obviously had no confidence in dropping Maidana so read it as Broner will hit the canvas. Funny.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Didnt you say only Mayweather and Bradley would give Broner Problems?


Yep he did. He said Broner would clean out the welterweight division and beat anyone bar Mayweather and Bradley. Said Bradley is not a definite loss either :rofl


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> warrr bronerrr


doesn't actually say broner will hit, just one of them will hit....I have a feeling broner may have some issues with reading comprehension.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> This is a telling tweet from AB, they said one of them will hit the canvas not Broner, but broner obviously had no confidence in dropping Maidana so read it as Broner will hit the canvas. Funny.


that's giving him allot of credit...I was thinking more along the lines of he just can't fucking read?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> One thing I've realised about Broner at this level is that he has to fight very dirty.People shit on Ward for headbutts but that can be down to style sometimes.
> *Broner gets away with murder with those forearm smashes.*


He's not even subtle with it the way Floyd is. Hell, he can't do _anything_ as well as Floyd.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Johnstown said:


> that's giving him allot of credit...I was thinking more along the lines of he just can't fucking read?


He was scared of Chino, did you see him getting into Maidana's face before the fight and Maidana just laughed. broner was trying to get inside Maidana's head but Maidana don't play those games. (i think broner knew he was going to taste the canvas and that tweet from GB made him worry even more ha)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

shenmue said:


> He was scared of Chino, did you see him getting into Maidana's face before the fight and Maidana just laughed. broner was trying to get inside Maidana's head but Maidana don't play those games. (i think broner knew he was going to taste the canvas and that tweet from GB made him worry even more ha)


Indeed bro!
The worst thing you could do to someone like Maidana is make him mad. Broner did make him mad and that was just a huge motivation. Maidana has the mentality of a Joe Frazier, make him mad if you want, it is an awful thing for you..


----------



## Icemmann (May 16, 2013)

He looked about as happy getting dry humped by Maidana as he did when he was boning them two broads in that video on world star.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Will this mean the end for @The_Brush!?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


:lol: Yeah I do.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> :lol: Yeah I do


:lol:
@The Brush!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Broner is gonna prove a lot of haters wrong against Maidana, I just hope he gains fans... it seemed almost that he was getting there after last November against DeMarco but then it was back to normal.


Yup, you are as a big of a retard as turbo. :clap:

Broner sure as hell proved everyone wrong... :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

artful said:


> Turbotime's a jynx think Bute beats froch then thinks Broner beats Maidana :lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch Turbo DKSAB.


LMFAO, just saw your comment. Yeah, he's a big-time jynx. He makes a total ass out of himself, though by nut-hugging way too hard.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> We weren't talking about Liston though.. You're just changing the subject because ya boy got an ASS BEATING :lol:


LMFAO, at turbo right now. He's grasping for straws. My all time favorite thread now.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yup, you are as a big of a retard as turbo. :clap:
> 
> Broner sure as hell proved everyone wrong... :yep


:lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yup, you are as a big of a retard as turbo. :clap:
> 
> Broner sure as hell proved everyone wrong... :yep


:lol: So I made a prediction and was wrong like many, so what gives?

Good to see you've come out of your cave after that brutal beatdown you received last time you were posting :rofl, we thought we'd lost our favourite whipping boy.


----------



## The Brush! (Jul 18, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> @*The Brush!*


Actually, fyi bro, and let me make this a public announcement: The Brush is retired. He came over to my house in a complete rage after Broner had lost, rambling about mullets, threatening to jump some Argentine Brushes, flipping over tables, and I said to myself, you know what? I don't need this in my life. I don't need the Brush. I don't even Brush my hair. He came to me a long time ago trying to take advantage of my susceptibility to helping out marginalized communities (and make no mistake, Brushes are marginalized) and just using me for my fingers. At one time, I felt bad. But now, I don't care anymore. I had to restrain the Brush and he went to the hospital. Haven't head from him since.

You don't want a Brush coming into your life man. When I looked in the mirror, I thought I was going crazy. When I laughed, I couldn't tell if it was because I found it funny, or because the Brush found it funny. Sometimes I think the Brush was just a reflection of my own insecurities, perhaps about my hair.

In any case, I'm posting here because Jay hasn't gotten the message that I finished my paper and need unbanning. Good to see you.

-Bogo


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Think the wheels fell off the wagon :rofl


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I'm not riding on this FagWagon. I'll follow closely so I can stare at the inevitable oncoming wreck.


Inevitable and apparently imminent. :lol:


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


This gif is sick :rofl Broner will defos be back on top, he can easily beat maidana in a rematch.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> This gif is sick :rofl Broner will defos be back on top, he can easily beat maidana in a rematch.


Are you trolling? Beat down for 9 of 12 rounds, put down twice en route to an ego crushing loss and you think he can win?


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Are you trolling? Beat down for 9 of 12 rounds, put down twice en route to an ego crushing loss and you think he can win?


I aint going to waste my time trolling on a forum. Yeah I do believe he can win and win by KO if he actually decides to throw more than one punch, he had maidana rocked several times and he just didnt follow up. Take nothing away from Maidana he won comfortably but it wasnt a beatdown to me, ppl are going OTT over the victory due to their hatred of broner.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

If Maidana doesn't get a shot at Mayweather and agrees to the Broner rematch I in all honesty think Broner will be finished as a fighter.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> I aint going to waste my time trolling on a forum. Yeah I do believe he can win and win by KO if he actually decides to throw more than one punch, he had maidana rocked several times and he just didnt follow up. Take nothing away from Maidana he won comfortably but it wasnt a beatdown to me, ppl are going OTT over the victory due to their hatred of broner.


I had it a comfortable margin for Maidana but regardless it was most certainly a beatdown. Dropped twice, had him well rocked at least another 2 times and fucked him up to the body badly. You've seen the gif of Broner walking to the dressing room he looked broken and on the verge of tears. I think Paulie was sort of right when he said he was looking for a way out with the headbutt trying to get Maidana DQ'd he complained to the ref A LOT and milked his performance for an extended period of time. It was a beatdown.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

boner got son'd :deal


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> This gif is sick :rofl Broner will defos be back on top, he can easily beat maidana in a rematch.


This one's better:


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> This gif is sick :rofl Broner will defos be back on top, he can easily beat maidana in a rematch.


That gif is quite possibly one of the gayest gifs I have ever ever seen
Edit to add.
If Broner throws more he'll get KO'd the reason he didnt throw so many is because he was frightened at what would come back at him, with good reason.
I saw nothing in that fight that suggested Broner could win a rematch


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> This one's better:


:lol: Broner run away Gif


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> I had it a comfortable margin for Maidana but regardless it was most certainly a beatdown. Dropped twice, had him well rocked at least another 2 times and fucked him up to the body badly. You've seen the gif of Broner walking to the dressing room he looked broken and on the verge of tears. I think Paulie was sort of right when he said he was looking for a way out with the headbutt trying to get Maidana DQ'd he complained to the ref A LOT and milked his performance for an extended period of time. It was a beatdown.


Thats your opinion but to me it was no way near a beatdown, beatdown to me is provo vs rado. Im going to watch the fight again n comment later but from what i can remember you had to score the rounds for maidana just because broner doesnt do shit even though maidana is hitting thin air most of the time. If broner decided to throw he could have easily been given those rounds. Maidana was gassed out in the later round but broner being broner did f all.

I think Broner should take the Maidana fight its still the best possible fight for him and it cant go any worse than it did on that night. Maidanas vulnerable and with a few adjustment and a higher workrate broner should win easily.



Dazl1212 said:


> That gif is quite possibly one of the gayest gifs I have ever ever seen
> Edit to add.
> If Broner throws more he'll get KO'd the reason he didnt throw so many is because he was frightened at what would come back at him, with good reason.
> I saw nothing in that fight that suggested Broner could win a rematch












To me its entertaining especially at 4am when im tired as hell, n while other people do their boring ring walks you know broners going to put on a show for you and do something funny. Guys pure entertainment and an asset to boxing if he leaves boxing itll be a lot more boring.

Yeah he didnt throw because he was scared of getting kod by paulie n rees too. Broner just doesnt throw if he did maidana would have been KOd. Broner lost himself that match.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Thats your opinion but to me it was no way near a beatdown, beatdown to me is provo vs rado. Im going to watch the fight again n comment later but from what i can remember you had to score the rounds for maidana just because broner doesnt do shit even though maidana is hitting thin air most of the time. If broner decided to throw he could have easily been given those rounds. Maidana was gassed out in the later round but broner being broner did f all.
> 
> I think Broner should take the Maidana fight its still the best possible fight for him and it cant go any worse than it did on that night. Maidanas vulnerable and with a few adjustment and a higher workrate broner should win easily.
> 
> ...


He got owned deal with it, if he was so sure he would beat him in a rematch that twat should have hung around for the post fight interview. Instead he ran away with his tail between his legs :rofl


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Thats your opinion but to me it was no way near a beatdown, beatdown to me is provo vs rado. Im going to watch the fight again n comment later but from what i can remember you had to score the rounds for maidana just because broner doesnt do shit even though maidana is hitting thin air most of the time. If broner decided to throw he could have easily been given those rounds. Maidana was gassed out in the later round but broner being broner did f all.
> 
> I think Broner should take the Maidana fight its still the best possible fight for him and it cant go any worse than it did on that night. Maidanas vulnerable and with a few adjustment and a higher workrate broner should win easily.
> 
> ...


Completely disagree, he would have got KO'd if he had thrown more. 
Also did you not see the look on his face in the first round whilst he was retreating?


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> He got owned deal with it, if he was so sure he would beat him in a rematch that twat should have hung around for the post fight interview. Instead he ran away with his tail between his legs :rofl


He just lost his title and is young cut him some slack. He should have stayed but hopefully he'll learn from it.



Dazl1212 said:


> Completely disagree, he would have got KO'd if he had thrown more.
> Also did you not see the look on his face in the first round whilst he was retreating?


No chance. Broner saw Maidanas telegraphed punches pretty well n was slippin most of them, he recovered fast from his knockdown n was hit flush a fair few times after that n took them punches fine. A rematch needs to happens soon.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> He just lost his title and is young cut him some slack. He should have stayed but hopefully he'll learn from it.
> 
> No chance. Broner saw Maidanas telegraphed punches pretty well n was slippin most of them, he recovered fast from his knockdown n was hit flush a fair few times after that n took them punches fine. A rematch needs to happens soon.


He got knocked down twice and stunned on several occasions and only hurt Maidana when Maidana was exhausted, yet still couldn't finish him.
I think you were watching a different fight than everyone else. You weren't watching it with Southpaw were you by any chance?

Dont get how you think he can change his style completely either. He obviously throws few shots for a reason? Maybe he has stamina issues as well?
To beat Maidana he'd have to overhaul his fighting style and I dont think he is capable of it as he hasnt shown much in the way of ring IQ.

I agree though a rematch does need to happen soon, hopefully Maidana KO's him next time.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> He just lost his title and is young cut him some slack. He should have stayed but hopefully he'll learn from it.
> 
> .


He lost all right to be cut slack when he started acting like a poncy cunt


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> He lost all right to be cut slack when he started acting like a poncy cunt


:deal


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> He just lost his title and is young cut him some slack. He should have stayed but hopefully he'll learn from it.
> 
> No chance. Broner saw Maidanas telegraphed punches pretty well n was slippin most of them, he recovered fast from his knockdown n was hit flush a fair few times after that n took them punches fine. A rematch needs to happens soon.


He will 100% lose the rematch, he and his team will know that as well so i doubt it happens. He just can not handle the strength and power of Maidana, nor could he compete on a boxing level.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> He just lost his title and is young cut him some slack. He should have stayed but hopefully he'll learn from it.
> 
> No chance. Broner saw Maidanas telegraphed punches pretty well n was slippin most of them, he recovered fast from his knockdown n was hit flush a fair few times after that n took them punches fine. A rematch needs to happens soon.


No way should he be cut any slack.When you act the way he does and show utter contempt for others then when you fail to deliver you deserve every single piece of shit that lands on you.
Would Maidana get a rematch if he'd lost like Broner did?

Has Broner reached the checkout with that shopping cart yet? Anyone have an update on that?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Too many people downing fighters because they lose :verysad


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Too many people downing fighters because they lose :verysad


No, people just hate cunts.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> No, people are oversensitive cunts.


fixed.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> fixed.


No. He is a prick. An utter cunt. Beat up an old lady, has 6 kids at 22, clowns in fights although he has shit for skills, clowns in the first v Maidana, gets fucking destroyed, his soul taken, gets clowned himself, then cries away from an interview.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Broner would not get half the stick he does if he didnt act like a ghetto trash piece of shit :deal


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Broner would not get half the stick he does if he didnt act like a ghetto trash piece of shit :deal


Your avvie may as well be Broner. Still AB, always ballin, absolutely battered. The fact he acted a sheer cunt in the interview he did with showtime afterwards just compounds this guy as a piece of shit.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Your avvie may as well be Broner. Still AB, always ballin, absolutely battered. The fact he acted a sheer cunt in the interview he did with showtime afterwards just compounds this guy as a piece of shit.


I totally agree, around the same IQ level.
What gets me is how people on here seem to like him. Like as a person.
No wonder most young people are knob heads if this is was is classed as a role model :-(
That interview was some of the most deluded shit I have seen, nearly as bad as people on here saying Broner would have won if it wasnt for the KD's.
Jeff Lacy would have beaten Calzaghe if it wasnt for Calzaghe moving his head all the damn time atsch


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Broner´s hype is part of the past now. He is just a regular fighter, a good one, but just one more in the mix filled with a lot of good fighters.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Broner is just a bog standard B- level fighter who drew a disproportionate amount of hype and attention to his name with his antics. He was always going to get found out. Only people who can't judge fighters didn't see this happening sooner or later . . . .


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> No. He is a prick. An utter cunt. Beat up an old lady, has 6 kids at 22, clowns in fights although he has shit for skills, clowns in the first v Maidana, gets fucking destroyed, his soul taken, gets clowned himself, then cries away from an interview.


Broner was never charged.

Why do you give a fuck if he has 6 kids :lol: You must hate Holyfield too then.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> That interview was some of the most deluded shit I have seen, nearly as bad as people on here saying Broner would have won if it wasnt for the KD's.


To be fair, you can count in your fingers of one hand the number of people saying that, though. It´s okay, some people bought the hype and are still in denial, it happens.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Vic said:


> To be fair, you can count in your fingers of one hand the number of people saying that, though. It´s okay, some people bought the hype and are still in denial, it happens.


Oh I know but its still a ridiculous thing to say. They are also the same people who say people a racist for not liking him, I think they need to look in the mirror....


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I totally agree, around the same IQ level.
> What gets me is how people on here seem to like him. Like as a person.
> No wonder most young people are knob heads if this is was is classed as a role model :-(
> That interview was some of the most deluded shit I have seen, nearly as bad as people on here saying Broner would have won if it wasnt for the KD's.
> Jeff Lacy would have beaten Calzaghe if it wasnt for Calzaghe moving his head all the damn time atsch


Which interview's that?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

For what it is worth I'll still watch this guy fight & enjoy seeing some AB.
(Still have my ticket)


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

He deserves all he gets does About Bum :rofl


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> Which interview's that?


I was pissed when I watched it but I recall him saying he wants and immediate rematch and I got the vibe he felt Maidana lucked out.
I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol some of u act like some little girls. Who gives a fuck if he he 6 kids? What's wrong that? As long as he's taking care of them, he just a big pro creator.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

@Felix here it is, I felt like he was hinting that he's the better fighter but I may have been a little harsh on him due to the state I was in at the time.
His jaw looks fucked so props too him for sticking it out.
I still think he's a prize tool 




He's got a very high pitched voice as well


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> @Felix here it is, I felt like he was hinting that he's the better fighter but I may have been a little harsh on him due to the state I was in at the time.
> His jaw looks fucked so props too him for sticking it out.
> I still think he's a prize tool
> 
> ...


You can tell by the sound of Broner's voice that he was crying or on the verge of.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

The show was interesting, I watched all the eps so far, looking forward to the next ones


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> @Felix here it is, I felt like he was hinting that he's the better fighter but I may have been a little harsh on him due to the state I was in at the time.
> His jaw looks fucked so props too him for sticking it out.
> I still think he's a prize tool
> 
> ...


It's funny because he's trying to keep up his Absolute Bellend act but he's realised he's got C level skills and he's about to cry.

His voice reminds me of Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You can tell by the sound of Broner's voice that he was crying or on the verge of.





DeMarco said:


> It's funny because he's trying to keep up his Absolute Bellend act but he's realised he's got C level skills and he's about to cry.
> 
> His voice reminds me of Alvin and the Chipmunks.


He does seem devastated to be honest. I have no sympathy for him.
Has anyone read his coaches interview?
He's massively butt hurt :rofl


> MS: It wasn't broken, but hell, let me head-butt you with my head. Could you fight four more rounds and show toughness like he did? They ain't taking that into consideration. It was just a mishap. And frankly, that should've been a disqualification right there because it was blatant. If the shoe was on the other foot, we would've got disqualified. And then, behind that, he hit him with an elbow. Adrien fighting as clean as he is, it cost him. If we would've got down dirty with him, we would've been disqualified, you know


atsch :rofl 
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article15832.html


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> He does seem devastated to be honest. I have no sympathy for him.
> Has anyone read his coaches interview?
> He's massively butt hurt :rofl
> 
> ...


Haha the star wars butthurt memes should be out in full force.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> He does seem devastated to be honest. I have no sympathy for him.
> Has anyone read his coaches interview?
> He's massively butt hurt :rofl
> 
> ...


Holy shit, dude. His coach is a grade-A fucking idiot. Did he know that the referee, which a lot of people were shit-talking during the RbR, allowed Broner to get away with everything he wanted. Hell, he never fucking took a point away for the bullshit Broner was pulling. Broner was fighting dirtier than Chino.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> He does seem devastated to be honest. I have no sympathy for him.
> Has anyone read his coaches interview?
> He's massively butt hurt :rofl
> 
> ...


Broner fights clean? :rofl I must have dreamt those forearms and elbows I saw him using.
Also,from the limited amount I could see because of the dark screen,I learned that Broner is an "offensive/defensive" fighter.
And we're all jealous of Broner and Floyd.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Haha the star wars butthurt memes should be out in full force.





PityTheFool said:


> Broner fights clean? :rofl I must have dreamt those forearms and elbows I saw him using.
> Also,from the limited amount I could see because of the dark screen,I learned that Broner is an "offensive/defensive" fighter.
> And we're all jealous of Broner and Floyd.


I saw it about a week ago but I assumed someone must have posted it before.
Broner a clean fighter :rofl
How many times did he hold Maidana around the neck an push his head down?
Not to mention his playacting, Floyd got headbutted a lot worse by Ortiz and managed to stay stood up
I bet Maidana had whiplash because of it :rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Ah, yeah @Dazl1212 I have seen that one. Thought it was a different one you were on about. Still, it does seem like he's trying to reassure himself more than anyone else. The little turd.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Haha the star wars butthurt memes should be out in full force.





Felix said:


> Ah, yeah @Dazl1212 I have seen that one. Thought it was a different one you were on about. Still, it does seem like he's trying to reassure himself more than anyone else. The little turd.


Yeah it is a little cringe worthy :rofl not as bad as his coaches interview :lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> He does seem devastated to be honest. I have no sympathy for him.
> Has anyone read his coaches interview?
> He's massively butt hurt :rofl
> 
> ...


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


>


Brilliant isnt it?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Brilliant isnt it?


I was gobsmacked reading that article. Broner's trainer say so many stupid, bitter, butthurt things, that I can't remember them all. Just wall-to-wall butthurt. No wonder Broner's an ass if his trainer's like that.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> I was gobsmacked reading that article. Broner's trainer say so many stupid, bitter, butthurt things, that I can't remember them all. Just wall-to-wall butthurt. No wonder Broner's an ass if his trainer's like that.


I pissed myself all the way through reading it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> I pissed myself all the way through reading it.


I had to remind myself he's talking about the same fight I watched. And that shit about 'we're just wa8ting on the investigation'...pathetic, assuming he means the allegations made against Ariza and Maidana afterwards. Hell, he says Broner fought all the fight with a bad jaw, but the butt wasn't until the 8th. Pair of fucking fannies, him and Broner.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> I had to remind myself he's talking about the same fight I watched. And that shit about 'we're just wa8ting on the investigation'...pathetic, assuming he means the allegations made against Ariza and Maidana afterwards. Hell, he says Broner fought all the fight with a bad jaw, but the butt wasn't until the 8th. Pair of fucking fannies, him and Broner.


I liked what I had heard about him taking kids off the street and giving them a purpose.... now I just think he's a delusional tit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> For what it is worth I'll still watch this guy fight & enjoy seeing some AB.
> (Still have my ticket)


Good man :deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana will give AB another severe beating in May or June, hope you AB fans are looking forward to it as much as i am. "easy work doe".


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Go suck yourself off at NSB with the others @shenmue


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

So who more over hyped and then brutally exposed? Broner or Bute?


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> So who more over hyped and then brutally exposed? Broner or Bute?


Bute was more _brutally_ exposed IMO. Froch absolutely pummeled Bute. At least Broner had some pockets of decent work and managed to make it to the finish line while likely winning the final round.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

JMP said:


> Bute was more _brutally_ exposed IMO. Froch absolutely pummeled Bute. At least Broner had some pockets of decent work and managed to make it to the finish line while likely winning the final round.


I agree.

But who had more undeserved hype considering who'd they'd actually beaten at the point of exposure?

Bute was supposed to beat Ward according to his fans, while Broner was the heir to Floyd'd crown and would go undefeated (despite already struggling and looking average against previous opposition).


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I agree.
> 
> But who had more undeserved hype considering who'd they'd actually beaten at the point of exposure?
> 
> Bute was supposed to beat Ward according to his fans, while Broner was the heir to Floyd'd crown and would go undefeated (despite already struggling and looking average against previous opposition).


Tough one. I have no problems at all with Broner fans, but the ones who legitimately thought he was going to take the torch from Mayweather and become the next undefeated uber-complete/skilled pound-for-pound king were pretty damn bad.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I agree.
> 
> But who had more undeserved hype considering who'd they'd actually beaten at the point of exposure?
> 
> Bute was supposed to beat Ward according to his fans, while Broner was the heir to Floyd'd crown and would go undefeated (despite already struggling and looking average against previous opposition).


well there were a shit ton of Bute fans who thought he could beat Ward and also thought Froch would be easy work.

most people knew Broner's limitations and never seriously thought he was the next Floyd.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> most people knew Broner's limitations and never seriously thought he was the next Floyd.


Disagree majority of people were hyping the guy beyond belief, hell someone even said he would batter pacquiao atsch


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jonnybravo said:


> Disagree majority of people were hyping the guy beyond belief, hell someone even said he would batter pacquiao atsch


Yeah - you weren't even allowed to talk about Broner's previous struggles against average opposition or his non existent footwork and movement. He was the real deal, we were just haterzzzzzzlolzz


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Disagree majority of people were hyping the guy beyond belief, hell someone even said he would batter pacquiao atsch


Forgot about that :lol: That was brilliant :rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Go suck yourself off at NSB with the others @shenmue


I can taste your tears, "easy work".


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He's still the LW champ :hey


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He's still the LW champ :hey


That's nice for him. He can run back to 135 with his tail between his legs :hey


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> That's nice for him. He can run back to 135 with his tail between his legs :hey


If he goes back down I'll support him #RideOrDie


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> If he goes back down I'll support him #RideOrDie


If he goes back down it'll be too funny.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> If he goes back down it'll be too funny.


Ray Robinson did it after his cherrypick failed.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Ray Robinson did it after his cherrypick failed.


Good, well thought out comparison.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Good, well thought out comparison.


Did you laugh when Ray moved back down ?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Did you laugh when Ray moved back down ?


Good, well thought out question.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Broner wont be able to make 135 again. Wasnt he Close to 160 against Maidana? He sure as hell was way over 150... Also he said he wants to stay t 147. So I dont get where the talk of him moving down Comes from.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Boner is not going anywhere, he wants the rematch I say let him have it and get owned again then hopefully he will disappear into bolivian :rofl


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

If he goes back to 135lbs I wouldn't be surprised if he end up get RJJ'd


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> If he goes back to 135lbs I wouldn't be surprised if he end up get RJJ'd


He was making LW no problem.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was making LW no problem.


yeah before he moved up two divisions...


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was making LW no problem.


He seemed to have grown out quite well in his fight against Maidana.
I'm not sure he can cut weight that much and be the same fighter.
He does have age on his side. 
Also depends how much the Maidana fight has taken out of him


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Damn, shaunster bringing the heat in this thread :lol:


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Broner should go to 140, fight Alverado.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> He seemed to have grown out quite well in his fight against Maidana.
> I'm not sure he can cut weight that much and be the same fighter.
> He does have age on his side.
> Also depends how much the Maidana fight has taken out of him


Lots of factors really. But going on a rap tour and boozing all the time probably hurt him in different ways than what Roy did to himself gaining all of that pure muscle and then having to drop it, at 35 years old.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

He'll be back at 147. He was doing just fine in the Maidana fight. No one there is too big for him...Maybe Ortiz


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Lots of factors really. But going on a rap tour and boozing all the time probably hurt him in different ways than what Roy did to himself gaining all of that pure muscle and then having to drop it, at 35 years old.


Probably but I dont think jumping up and down weight divisions is a great idea.
Especially if you live the lifestyle he does, as you pointed out.

At least he knows he cant just walk anyone down, it'll either be a wake up call or destroy him.
Not sure this rematch is a particularly shrewd move either...


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> He'll be back at 147. He was doing just fine in the Maidana fight. No one there is too big for him...Maybe Ortiz


How do you see the rematch going?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The question is if he can make 135 (big if) AND if he wants to. The biggest Money fights are all at 140-147 and he probably has to follow a strict diet plan. So less Party etc.
Nah Broner wont move down to 135.... too many ifs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

nvs said:


> Damn, shaunster bringing the heat in this thread :lol:


Doubt he even knew Robinson did the same :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Probably but I dont think jumping up and down weight divisions is a great idea.
> Especially if you live the lifestyle he does, as you pointed out.
> 
> At least he knows he cant just walk anyone down, it'll either be a wake up call or destroy him.
> Not sure this rematch is a particularly shrewd move either...


Yeah hopefully he takes it more seriously then just relying on his physical gifts. We don't need another Berto atsch


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Doubt he even knew Robinson did the same :yep


Good, well thought out comparison.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> He'll be back at 147. He was doing just fine in the Maidana fight. No one there is too big for him...Maybe Ortiz


How is getting beaten up 'doing just fine'

Do you still think Broner beats Pacquiao?


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah hopefully he takes it more seriously then just relying on his physical gifts. We don't need another Berto atsch


He really needs to work on his footwork and clinching.
Maidana was walking him down far too easily.
When Broner tried to clinch, Chino just basically pushed him off and proceeded to twat the fuck out of him. 
He took a lot of damage during those moments.

Perhaps a couple of weeks training with Wlad.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> How is getting beaten up 'doing just fine'
> 
> Do you still think Broner beats Pacquiao?


If you dont count the knock-downs he would have won according to Southpaw :bart


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> He really needs to work on his footwork and clinching.
> Maidana was walking him down far too easily.
> When Broner tried to clinch, Chino just basically pushed him off and proceeded to twat the fuck out of him.
> He took a lot of damage during those moments.
> ...


:rofl

Yeah Maidana roughed him the fuck up in those clinches you could Broner was in a bit of awe in the first round. People called Maidana a small welter but dude was 160+ on fight night :err


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl
> 
> Yeah Maidana roughed him the fuck up in those clinches you could Broner was in a bit of awe in the first round. People called Maidana a small welter but dude was 160+ on fight night :err


He had this look on is face that I read as 'I dont remember the Gavin Rees fight being like this, wtf is going on?' he was definitely shell shocked.
I was laughing watching it, as it took Maidana like 20 seconds to just jump on him like he was a cheap whore :lol:

I thought that was about average for a welter?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> He had this look on is face that I read as 'I dont remember the Gavin Rees fight being like this, wtf is going on?' he was definitely shell shocked.
> I was laughing watching it, as it took Maidana like 20 seconds to just jump on him like he was a cheap whore :lol:
> 
> I thought that was about average for a welter?


Seems like all the top welters range around low 160s. Maidana is not a small guy look at his arrms and legs.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Seems like all the top welters range around low 160s. Maidana is not a small guy look at his arrms and legs.


He's what I would call a compact guy. 
Although Maidana is the bigger guy I dont think there is a lot in it.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> He had this look on is face that I read as 'I dont remember the Gavin Rees fight being like this, wtf is going on?' he was definitely shell shocked.
> I was laughing watching it, as it took Maidana like 20 seconds to just jump on him like he was a cheap whore :lol:
> 
> I thought that was about average for a welter?


You could tell after 20 secs Broner was going to have a rough night and he wasn't ready for it.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> You could tell after 20 secs Broner was going to have a rough night and he wasn't ready for it.


Yeah his body language was all wrong, not to mention the look on his face.
I think as soon as Maidana felt him out a little he just decide to pounce on him.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I enjoyed every moment of the fight. Maidana fucked Broner up good.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> How is getting beaten up 'doing just fine'
> 
> Do you still think Broner beats Pacquiao?


He was backing Maidana up and punching him in the face for long stretches in this fight. It was close.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dazl1212 said:


> Yeah his body language was all wrong, not to mention the look on his face.
> I think as soon as Maidana felt him out a little he just decide to pounce on him.


Yeah, he just backed up and backed up and looked in shock. Barely threw a punch in the first round.

Garcia claims he saw that Broner was real nervous before the fight and told Chino to go straight after him. Easy to make that claim after the fact though.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> He was backing Maidana up and punching him in the face for long stretches in this fight. It was close.


Broner picked up a few rounds in the middle of the fight, in which Maidana still had his moments. That fight wasn't close man.

Do you still think Broner beats Pacquaio?


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Yeah, he just backed up and backed up and looked in shock. Barely threw a punch in the first round.
> 
> Garcia claims he saw that Broner was real nervous before the fight and told Chino to go straight after him. Easy to make that claim after the fact though.


That weird thing he did to Maidana, before the fight was odd and Maidana just laughed at him. Could have been nerves.

Broner himself must have known it was a big jump from Pauli and Reese so I can buy that to be fair


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Cant wait for the rematch so Broner can put the record straight. Broner needs to team up with nazeem staying with Stafford is a bad move.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Cant wait for the rematch so Broner can put the record straight. Broner needs to team up with nazeem staying with Stafford is a bad move.


Wouldnt be a bad idea. His coach is as deluded as his fans.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Cant wait for the rematch so Broner can put the record straight. Broner needs to team up with nazeem staying with Stafford is a bad move.


Broner Broner!


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Wouldnt be a bad idea. His coach is as deluded as his fans.


Noone is more of a joke than his haters who nitpick at everything he does. They were claiming Maidana was a cherry pick and now that hes won they saying Broner doesnt deserve shit. Most of them are sad as hell as they dont want him to get a rematch as theyre scared hes going to do a number on Maidana. Broner fans are the least deluded ive seen, most seem to want him to go down to 140lb.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Broner Broner!


Cant wait to see him back.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Good to see the WarWagon still going :deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Broner picked up a few rounds in the middle of the fight, in which Maidana still had his moments. That fight wasn't close man.
> 
> Do you still think Broner beats Pacquaio?


Broner beats Pac and deserved a draw against Maidana


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> Cant wait for the rematch so Broner can put the record straight. Broner needs to team up with nazeem staying with Stafford is a bad move.


Maidana has taken Broner's soul, he is defeated before the bell even rings in the rematch. I can't wait to see Maidana beat Broner again. Watching Maidana is almost always a treat (except vs Devon)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Noone is more of a joke than his haters who nitpick at everything he does. *They were claiming Maidana was a cherry pick* and now that hes won they saying Broner doesnt deserve shit. Most of them are sad as hell as they dont want him to get a rematch as theyre scared hes going to do a number on Maidana. Broner fans are the least deluded ive seen, most seem to want him to go down to 140lb.


Who said that? Everybody was looking forward to it because despite a style advantage for Broner on paper, Maidana was so formidable and dangerous. Nobody called it a cherry pick. He stepped up and lost.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Broner beats Pac and deserved a draw against Maidana


DELUDED, or just an AB lover?. You guys decide.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

shenmue said:


> DELUDED, or just an AB lover?. You guys decide.


I was one of Boner's biggest critics on ESB.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> DELUDED, or just an AB lover?. You guys decide.


Hey, but what did that one kid say???? Broner fans are the _least_ deluded! :lol::lol::lol::lol::rofl:roflatsch


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> I was one of Boner's biggest critics on ESB.


Sorry but anyone who thinks Broner drew with Maidana (this actually means he won 7 rounds, because Maidana had a 10-8 round) must love Broner, its the only explanation as Borner was beaten to a pulp, knocked down twice, rocked at least 3 or 4 more times and you could argue rounds 1 and 9 were also 10-8 rounds.

Its OK to admit you have a bias or dare i say it, a crush on AB. Don't be ashamed to share your true feeling about Mr Broner. As AB would comically say its "easy work".


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Who said that? Everybody was looking forward to it because despite a style advantage for Broner on paper, Maidana was so formidable and dangerous. Nobody called it a cherry pick. He stepped up and lost.


Various people on the net, people who just want to discredit AB whenever they can.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Various people on the net, people who just want to discredit AB whenever they can.


AB is a good fighter, just not great. Problem is he pretends to be great and acts great. Most people (myself included) were satisfied when he got his ass beat. He'd still run the show at 135 and could be competitive at 140. He doesn't have the chin for 147


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Maidana has taken Broner's soul, he is defeated before the bell even rings in the rematch. I can't wait to see Maidana beat Broner again. Watching Maidana is almost always a treat (except vs Devon)


If he did he wouldnt be jumping straight back in. Maidana is always fun to watch theres no doubt about that, he aint beating AB in the rematch though if AB increases his punch output.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> If he did he wouldnt be jumping straight back in. Maidana is always fun to watch theres no doubt about that, he aint beating AB in the rematch though if AB increases his punch output.


He was nervous before the first fight (watch the pre fight intro's, when he gets in Maidana's face, its what you call false bravado) , just think how scared he will be in the 2nd after that beating. Broner won't drastically improve his punch output, he is who he is but even if he did that would play into Maidana's hands as there would be even more openings. The power difference between the two means that if a rematch becomes a brawl there's only one winner.

Broner wanting a rematch doesn't mean he isn't already beaten, it just means he is deluded and stupid. He should never fight Maidana again. it will end badly.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> AB is a good fighter, just not great. Problem is he pretends to be great and acts great. Most people (myself included) were satisfied when he got his ass beat. He'd still run the show at 135 and could be competitive at 140. He doesn't have the chin for 147


Hes got the potential just needs someone who he respects as a trainer to get the best out of him. 140 would be a good move and he may do that after his rematch to Maidana. I dont think his chin is that bad, Maidana is a big puncher and its no shame to be knockdown by him. He also got tagged a few times with that left and took them well.



shenmue said:


> He was nervous before the first fight (watch the pre fight intro's, when he gets in Maidana's face, its what you call false bravado) , just think how scared he will be in the 2nd after that beating. Broner won't drastically improve his punch output, he is who he is but even if he did that would play into Maidana's hands as there would be even more openings. The power difference between the two means that if a rematch becomes a brawl there's only one winner.
> 
> Broner wanting a rematch doesn't mean he isn't already beaten, it just means he is deluded and stupid. He should never fight Maidana again. it will end badly.


I think Broner respected Maidanas power too much early on. Broners problem is that at times he looks for that perfect counter and ends up being inactive which caused Maidana to back him up on the ropes and land at will, it also makes it easy for judges to score rounds against him. Whenever he let his hands go Maidana would shell up and Maidana said Broner had decent pop. As long as he increases his punch output, uses lateral movement and keeps at the centre of the ring I cant see anything but a Broner UD. He could possibly get the KO as Maidana gases in the later rounds.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> I think Broner respected Maidanas power too much early on. Broners problem is that at times he looks for that perfect counter and ends up being inactive which caused Maidana to back him up on the ropes and land at will, it also makes it easy for judges to score rounds against him. Whenever he let his hands go Maidana would shell up and Maidana said Broner had decent pop. As long as he increases his punch output, uses lateral movement and keeps at the centre of the ring I cant see anything but a Broner UD. He could possibly get the KO as Maidana gases in the later rounds.


You are describing a Broner that doesn't exist, and won't magically appear within 6 months. Maidana is a very bad fight for a flatfooted, shitty defense,low ouput and compared to Maidana a light hitter. (Maidana was only hurt by one shot, an after the bell shot in round 11) To me Broner has never been that slick, in fact he walks smaller guys down and beats them up on the inside, he couldn;t do hat to Maidana, he bought too much heat.

Broner's attributes and size made him a force at the lower weights, but at WW he can't get away with the punches that Rees and co were landing on him, hell even Paulie would have hurt him if he had power. broner's defense is seriously poor, i can't imagine a fight between him and Maidana where Maidana didn't land at will.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Size? Broner is like 5"6 with short arms. He was weighing in the ring around the same weight as his opponent lol.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Size? Broner is like 5"6 with short arms. He was weighing in the ring around the same weight as his opponent lol.


Not always by height but at 130 and 135 he always looked the stronger man in the ring. He should never have been at 130 IMO.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Broner beats Pac and deserved a draw against Maidana


Lol


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Broner beats Pac and deserved a draw against Maidana


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Various people on the net, people who just want to discredit AB whenever they can.


Take boner's nuts out of your mouth :deal


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone like my avatar? @turbotime @Vic @shenmue @Bogotazo


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:lol: Pretty funny indeed


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Haha very nice avatar. That punch looks to have aged Broner by 20 years.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm still riding with my boy. He needs to get focused get a real trainer and move back down to 135 or 140 and he'll be fine.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sure that when one of the KDs happened, Broner had that same look as Judah after Kostya biffed him.
That look that says "Ouch! Why did you do that man? That was too hard!"


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm riding with AB but this is gonna be the last ride if he doesn't show improvement, win or lose


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Everyone like my avatar? @turbotime @Vic @shenmue @Bogotazo


:yep this is the first round, I remember this punch.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm sure that when one of the KDs happened, Broner had that same look as Judah after Kostya biffed him.
> That look that says "Ouch! Why did you do that man? That was too hard!"


:yep


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Riding with AB to the wheels fall off, I think he can pull it off.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I love AB and he is one of my favorite fighters today, but Maidana whipped his ass, and will always whip his ass, dumb for him to take on the rematch.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Haha very nice avatar. That punch looks to have aged Broner by 20 years.


:lol:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

ab gonna do it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> ab gonna do it


Hook! :happy


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Hook! :happy


I've got him to win the rematch!
really sticking my neck on the line


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> I've got him to win the rematch!
> really sticking my neck on the line


Good man. Nothing wrong with a bold pick once in awhile :deal I'll always tune in for some AB


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> I've got him to win the rematch!
> really sticking my neck on the line


Avatar bet with me if the rematch happens, this year ??


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Avatar bet with me if the rematch happens, this year ??


I've already got a 3 month avi bet with some other guy haha


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Our boy A Brizzle would be happy he has a huge thread about him on here arty


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hook! said:


> I've already got a 3 month avi bet with some other guy haha


Well, Maidana vs Broner II is not going to happen before June. Or you talking about am avatar bet with other guy in the rematch ?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Well, Maidana vs Broner II is not going to happen before June. Or you talking about am avatar bet with other guy in the rematch ?


yeah it's a broner maidana rematch one pal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Everyone like my avatar? @turbotime @Vic @shenmue @Bogotazo


Its great, we shall see more looks like that from broner in the rematch.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Broner beats Pac and deserved a draw against Maidana


So Broner had 7 rounds....???

Lets here you say it. Your claiming Broner dominated the fight and only drew because of the two KD's? Is that correct?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Our boy A Brizzle would be happy he has a huge thread about him on here arty


Too bad he will never know being is that he deleted his facebook, twitter and threw away his computer.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Medicine said:


> So Broner had 7 rounds....???
> 
> Lets here you say it. Your claiming Broner dominated the fight and only drew because of the two KD's? Is that correct?


I already made a thread with a RBR.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Broner going to 140 after Maidana II apparently.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Broner going to 140 after Maidana II apparently.


Might as well just go there now, he avoids a second loss and another beating. But its his choice and i admire him for wanting to set the record straight but its prob all ego really..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Vic said:


>


Chino ducked the rematch brother Vic.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm still w/Team AB.
The kid is entertaining as fucc, That's the bottom line.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Chino ducked the rematch brother Vic.


Bc of the potential mayweather match. Broner didnt deserve no rematch anyway it wasnt a close fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Bc of the potential mayweather match. Broner didnt deserve no rematch anyway it wasnt a close fight.


Still a duck.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Still a duck.


Its not a duck because he did nothing to warrant a rematch. If it was close then yeah, but it wasnt.

Maidana would rather just fight floyd which is fine.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Its not a duck because he did nothing to warrant a rematch. If it was close then yeah, but it wasnt.
> 
> Maidana would rather just fight floyd which is fine.


He'd rather lose to Floyd. Try to spin it anyway you like.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He'd rather lose to Floyd. Try to spin it anyway you like.


Right he'd rather get the payday instead of whooping broner's ass again. No point in a rematch it'd be the same fight.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Right he'd rather get the payday instead of whooping broner's ass again. No point in a rematch it'd be the same fight.


Gotta agree w/Tommy... Turbo
a rematch with Broner makes no sense when compared to a potential Mayweather fight instead.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Business fans, not boxing fans up in here atsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Business fans, not boxing fans up in here atsch


Maybe broner should do something to warrant a rematch first.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Business fans, not boxing fans up in here atsch


All business aside tho...
As an athlete wouldn't you want to fight the best & move forward instead of re-matching & going backwards??
From AB's viewpoint it makes 100% sense, But for Marcos a rematch should take a backseat to trying your/his skills against the #1 guy (Mayweather)


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Maidana knows that even if he loses the fight with Floyd, the Broner fight is always there for him if broner is stupid enough to want a second beating and he would also get paid very well from Mr haymon in that fight as well.

You don't turn down a chance to fight Floyd though, its a career high payday and the biggest high profile fight in Boxing, its also a chance (slim one at that) of being part of Boxing history as the man who beats Floyd will always be remembered and i'm guessing it would be a life changing moment. Point being he didn't duck AB, a man he already brutalized and humbled already ha.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Business fans, not boxing fans up in here atsch


I would love to see Chino adopt Broner 2nd time but the fight was not close. At all. 
Broner got his ass handed to him. Maidana did more to deserve a fight against Mayweather than Broner did in the match against Chino to earn the right for a rematch.

If it would have been a close fight i would understand the need for rematch but the fight was not close.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Still a duck.


No. It'd be a duck if he took a soft option instead of a rematch, but he hasn't.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Still a duck.


isnt somebody a ducker when he is afraid of fighting a guy? I think thats what you call a duck or not?
Do you think Maidana is afraid of fighting Broner again?:lol: Not to mention that Maidana is actually fighting a MUCH better fighter than Broner in his next fight.Yeah what a duckatsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> isnt somebody a ducker when he is afraid of fighting a guy? I think thats what you call a duck or not?
> Do you think Maidana is afraid of fighting Broner again?:lol: Not to mention that Maidana is actually fighting a MUCH better fighter than Broner in his next fight.Yeah what a duckatsch


:lol::deal


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Business fans, not boxing fans up in here atsch


I absolutely love what you're doing turbo :rofl


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Chino ducked the rematch brother Vic.


Haha, okay bro.

If Broner goes to 147 soon, this rematch will possibly happen, I feel. But hey, he is the one going to 140...


----------



## The Wanderer (Jul 17, 2013)

Turbo, to my mind a duck is turning down a fight because it's dangerous to you, especially if you take an easier fight instead. Maidana is taking a harder fight against a higher level fighter than Broner. That is no duck. It's as silly as the people who used to say that Bradley was ducking Amir Khan to take on Pacquiao. Because if you wanted to avoid Khan for whatever reason or were afraid of fighting him, the first person you'd choose to fight instead is Manny fucking Pacquiao.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> I absolutely love what you're doing turbo :rofl


Imagine if it was Floyd pulling this duck move :lol: the same Chino apologists would be up in arms crying.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Yawn, Maidana ducking Broner. He already did this to the "war wagon." It wasn't even close. About Bitch, Argentina's Bitch, About Broke, Tomato-Can-Man, Athletic Butt-boy got destroyed.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Imagine if it was Floyd pulling this duck move :lol: the same Chino apologists would be up in arms crying.


If Mayweather would beat a fighter (clearly like Maidana did with Broner) and then goes on to fight a much better opponent instead having a rematch only a retard would say he is ducking the guy he already beat clearly.
You do the same with Maidana. Now are you a retard?:yep:deal


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Remember when Turbo said Broner would clean out 147 :rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Ain't nobody ducking Anally Bruised :lol::roflatsch

and certainly NOT the same guy who whooped that ass, took his soul, and made him his bitch and is on his way to fight the best fighter in the world today. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I love all the spin in here :rofl Change Chino to Mayweather and the tears would be saltier than the Atlantic in here


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe if Broner earned a rematch then you would have a case for Maidana ducking him but that's not the case Turbo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I love all the spin in here :rofl Change Chino to Mayweather and the tears would be saltier than the Atlantic in here


No one is asking for Mayweather to rematch Guerrero or Ortiz. So suck it :handofbogo.

If Athletic Butt-boy wants a rematch, he's going to have to prove himself at 147 lbs., not walk into a title fight like he did against Malignaggi.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I love all the spin in here :rofl Change Chino to Mayweather and the tears would be saltier than the Atlantic in here


no. you just make it up. I dont see anybody who says that Mayweather should rematch a guy he clearly beat. especially not if he fights a BETTER opponent in his next fight.atsch
thats retard logic. so now do you really think tht maidana ducks broner? if yes you just dont know what the word means.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Broner :rofl

His fans so salty hahah


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> :cry


Fixed


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

nvs said:


> Broner :rofl
> 
> His fans so salty hahah


thats what you call butthurt. :yep


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

lmao one doesn't "duck" Broner in favor of Mayweather, especially when the latter is, in all respects, superior.

I wouldn't mind a rematch though, who knows, Broner may win. That's one thing I hate about boxing, people rarely give rematches a chance citing the previous match and having foregone conclusions. It's a symptom of fighters fighting less these days though


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

How confident will Broner be? Is he taking camp seriously? Will he handle Molina with ease? This is a big showcase for him to prove he hasn't let himself fall behind of the young stars.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Will he handle Molina with ease?


The Phoenix has risen.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Molina is like an iron chinned Nunn.
They're both tall 

Broner is already better than Toney


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Broner better than James Toney? Lmaoooooooooo!

Toney has forgot more about boxing than Broner has ever learned.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dyna said:


> Molina is like an iron chinned Nunn.
> They're both tall
> 
> Broner is already better than Toney


:happy


----------

